# How to: Temporarily turn Frozen Silver (Matte) to Gloss



## gaz_0001 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi All,

Can anyone help?

I have a frozen Silver BMW E92 M3. 

In my country they have a strange rule where you are not allowed matte or satin finishes, or wraps. This is only for inspection once every 10 years. 
In reality, we are allowed matte cars, they drive all over without a problem. 

So my issue is,my car is going for inspection and they failed it and ordered a full respray. 

Does anyone know of a product that I can apply to the car that will temporarily turn it to a high gloss finish, and afterwards and I can take it off? 

I have no idea if such a product or solution exists, hoping an expert can help me out to save a pointless paint job on a perfect car.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

What country do you live in? 

The only thing I can think of is either plastic cote spray paint which can be peeled off or maybe a paint protection film might give you the desired effect.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Or a gloss wrap.

Not sure there's a detailing product to do what you want, because it'd essentially be like applying clear coat over the top.

I dunno, maybe a ceramic coating will? Anything that can do it will likely be a ***** to remove though.

Was the car sold to you in your country, or did you import it?

I wonder if you could just become friendly with somebody who does the testing? Exchange a pass for a few beer tokens or something?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaz_0001 (Dec 29, 2018)

Wraps are out, because they are illegal. Also, because they do not know matte paint is a thing they keep trying to peel it off thinking its a wrap.

I explored the ceramic coating thing. It will give it a bit of shine, but it won't actually come off. It's guaranteed for 2 years, but it will last for 5 years apparently. 

With regards to the "Gift" - I am working on this in parallel, but doesn't seem likely

Is there not like a cheat product like a spray that you use for making customers cars seem super shiny when they collect them from the garage. 
Or a show wax, which with just wear away over a couple of weeks?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Right i am prepared to get slaughtered here but why not cover it in a product like wd40 just for the test then give the car a damn good detail after?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

rob267 said:


> Right i am prepared to get slaughtered here but why not cover it in a product like wd40 just for the test then give the car a damn good detail after?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Was about to suggest the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

What about temporary cloning a gloss car ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andpopse said:


> What about temporary cloning a gloss car ?


If the laws are as strict as not allowing matt or wrapped cars, I wonder what the punishment would be for a proper criminal offence like cloning?

Spraying chemicals on on matt paint also sounds a dangerous game. I also don't imagine Stevie Wonder wouldn't notice the smell and the fact the car will be all greasy to touch.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

There's a company https://ngenco.com Don't know where about you are but thehave installers all over the world, it's basically a spray on film, not a wrap it's applied just like paint and you can get it in any colour you like, it can be polished and treated exactly as paint, and then just peeled off. An alternative that you may be able to do yourself https://www.plastidip.co.uk. Just have a look to see if there are any suppliers in your country.


----------

